# fayette 2-2-15



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Went with a buddy to fayette county......did pretty good considering the weather.....air temp at sunup was 37.....water temp was 57 to 59.....wind north at 15........started off slow but I ended up with 18 bass on a rattletrap.....my bro had 5 on a trap.....he did good cause he has never thrown hard baits much.....I think his confidence is building.....


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I figured the water would have been warmer.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*water temp*

It was alot colder than usual......we fished north.....the discharge was in the 70s


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

if you were in the discharge and it was reading in the 70s... I'm no expert but id say thats pretty cold for any time of the year. what time do you think it was when you were in the discharge? 

sorry to be nosy but I target a different species in that area that depend on that hot water to survive in the winter. 

almost went up that week an I wasn't able to get away. almost glad I didn't.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good results. I know that lake is a PITA with the wind. It is just about the right time to hit there. Thinking about it this sunday. Lipless is by far my favorite there too.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*discharge*

It was about 930.....using a 1198c structure scan.....not quite all the way into discharge and read 72......everywhere else was 58 on average......


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Tommy261, where are those inshore/offshore post you used to do. Did you move away from the coast? Looking forward to them again


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*inshore offshore post*

I usually bass fish tournaments during late winter throughout spring.....then summer time its game on with the trout.....ling....mahi mahi....tripletail......gotta get a fix in salt and fresh......looking at new boats for the gulf......gonna be tough having another boat though.....on a waiting list for another boat storage....lol


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wow. That water is usually in the high 80s to low 90s in the discharge by now. I wonder what has changed?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

tommy261 said:


> I usually bass fish tournaments during late winter throughout spring.....then summer time its game on with the trout.....ling....mahi mahi....tripletail......gotta get a fix in salt and fresh......looking at new boats for the gulf......gonna be tough having another boat though.....on a waiting list for another boat storage....lol


Let me know if you need a fishing partner on the offshore/inshore trip. I know your wife usually goes with you and she be killing them lings too. Look forward to your posts!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

H2O. If anybody piggy backs on a fishing trip with Tommy it should be family first. 

Right "cuz"? LOL.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*cousin*

Thats right cousin david.......how have you been......give me a call


----------

